# Piermont, NY pier April 5, 2014



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

Lot of fishermen out. Nice day, but effin' windy. I'm not made of hardy stock.


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey, Nice pictures, but I didn't see the bridge. 
And yes, It sure was windy in the New Paltz area on Saturday afternoon.


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

dkilburn said:


> Hey, Nice pictures, but I didn't see the bridge.


Look in the background on the first photo. I'm probably trying to get too arty given my minimal experience, but I have about 174 photos of the bridge and am working on composition.


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

Found it, Thanks.


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

I rode up to Piermont as well on Saturday. It was brutally windy and chilly. Weatherman lied again! But when the sun was out, it was awesome. Should had ridden on Sunday instead. It was way warmer and less windy lol

Warmer days are coming. Can't wait!


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

Today was as nice as last week was nasty. The joint was jumping both at the pier and Rockland Lake.


----------

